# Happy YT1070



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

easy job today removing 6-10 inches


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Dag Johnsen said:


> easy job today removing 6-10 inches


Quite the uphill slope you've got there. Nice to know the Yamaha can handle it!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

. That's a nice looking blower and looks to do a very nice job.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Dag Johnsen; Which do you prefer, the Yamaha or the Simplicity?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> . That's a nice looking blower and looks to do a very nice job.


That's much better, nice edit on the pic!


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*oops*



Zavie said:


> Quite the uphill slope you've got there. Nice to know the Yamaha can handle it!



hehe, Im not familiar With how to turn the Picture I post, sorry.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*Thnks*



micah68kj said:


> . That's a nice looking blower and looks to do a very nice job.


Thanks!


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

Coby7 said:


> Dag Johnsen; Which do you prefer, the Yamaha or the Simplicity?



Hi,


I really love both and they are so different.


The Simplicity are more brutal and stronger, I suspect it can do even heavier work than the Yamaha but it takes a much bigger struggle from the operator. The Yamaha just does everything by itself, super smooth. You just walk behind it. Nice! Perfection.
The Simplicity are too Heavy for small snowfalls but when there are really Heavy stuff it actually behaves much better. Seems like it was built for a lot of resistance. I use the Yamaha at my cabin and the Simplicity at home. I should have had a smaller machine at home for lighter snowfalls, but I have no extra Space to store it. A lighter machine would do 90% of the work easier. But the last 10% are the most fun, when it is super hardcore:wink2:


If I choose to replace the Simplicity later, I would either choose a Yamaha or maybe test Ariens Rapidtrack, the big one


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*new picture just for you Zavie *



Zavie said:


> Quite the uphill slope you've got there. Nice to know the Yamaha can handle it!


Improving:wink2:


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

I would hope it handles a mere 10 inches! 10 hp is a beast. I sure would like to test run one. In my old age I ponder how nice it might be with all cool features we didn't have back in the day. 

YT624 only get challenged when it starts coming over the top of the chute. Had some 3 ft snowfalls and while I had to cut slots then blow the walls and then get the side drift stuff - it was just more time and didn't stop it. 

It was he Blower of choice for Valdez (they average 300 inches a year!) - along with all the other good stuff it does it would pitch the blown snow on top of the high banks. YOu see it get roof high there at times, blowing off their roofs and its level. 

Mostly for the 1 and 2 inch stuff I just push it to the side of he driveway and then blow it back on a good snowfall.

3-4 inches depends on how wet it is. My back hates snow lifting but is ok with pushing.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*sounds like you get some snow*



RC20 said:


> I would hope it handles a mere 10 inches! 10 hp is a beast. I sure would like to test run one. In my old age I ponder how nice it might be with all cool features we didn't have back in the day.
> 
> YT624 only get challenged when it starts coming over the top of the chute. Had some 3 ft snowfalls and while I had to cut slots then blow the walls and then get the side drift stuff - it was just more time and didn't stop it.
> 
> ...



My Brother also has a 20 year old 5 hp Yamaha still running smooth. Those machines are special stuff. I bet Yours have done some hard work thru the years. 300 inches a year are serious! We get a lot of snow both where I live and at my cabin in Norway. So I have a lot of fun both Places. I hate doing the job manually, like you say it kills Your back, mine as well.
The machine can handle full height and more as you say. So far I have not had more than 40 cm to test, hoping for larger loads this winter:smile2:
Cheers!


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Very Noice machine...Well done!


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

> 300 inches a year are serious!



They are on Prince William Sound but the Mountains go right up behind them, a lot like a Norwegian Fjord.


So they get huge amounts of snow as its the cold AK Interior over the mountain and then it rains off. If its a winter with a North flow then it sticks so its back and forth for them.


I have seen pictures where they have 15 feet standing snow, driving in canyons. Sometimes if it sticks then they are blowing their roofs off and they have to blow up. 



As much as I like snow that is too much. You still have to keep it away from the house or it melts and its ugly inside.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*google*



RC20 said:


> They are on Prince William Sound but the Mountains go right up behind them, a lot like a Norwegian Fjord.
> 
> 
> So they get huge amounts of snow as its the cold AK Interior over the mountain and then it rains off. If its a winter with a North flow then it sticks so its back and forth for them.
> ...



I Googled it, looks a lot like many places in Norway, especially north and western parts. Beautiful.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Dag Johnsen said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I really love both and they are so different.
> ...


Dag, for smaller or lighter snowfalls you can't beat the Toro CCR 2 cycles - nice work cleaning up!


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

> I Googled it, looks a lot like many places in Norway, especially north and western parts. Beautiful.



It is, I worked a summer down there building a campground out by the airport (still there!) - hardest work in my life, it all was glacial moraine rock and gravel deposit. We had to use a back hoe to dig in the number post for the front of the camping spots (8" x 8" and 6 feet long) - only place we used only one post, all the rest had them down the sides as a backup guide. 



If you go 30 miles or so up the highway you go up Thompson pass and that is spectacular, 2600 feet and 500 inches of snow a year and it tends not to melt much due the altitude. One year close to 1000 inches. 



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thompson_Pass


----------

